# I think we have a betta addiction... ^.^



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

So, as many of you know, after bringing Tiny Tina home, my girlfriend and I rescued Handsome Jack from near death. We figured that would be the end of our betta addiction. We were wrong. 

The Petland by our house has a wonderful fishkeeper, and he always has a sorority of females. I was watching them, all colorful reds, blues, and purples, when I noticed a little grey runt with a swollen belly. She looked a little sick, perhaps just constipated. But she is absolutely tiny (like just over an inch long) and adorable. But as I watched, I noticed the other females picking on her. Whether because of her size of lack of color, they chased her around and around and the poor little girl was pale with insane fear stripes. Not only that, but she had bites out of her fin, where I'm guessing the other females beat her up. So we brought her home. :3

Ladies and gentleman, please welcome our newest addition, the third in our Borderlands group, and semi-rescue, the very grey and scared, Gaige:








^___^;


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aww! Keep us updated on Gaige!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she reminds me of my baby, Tagalong!! She, too, was abused by her sorority-mates, though hers was more a case of close proximity and nowhere to hide. She was striped and fearful for a little while at home (a number of days, really), but she has really colored up now and is doing amazingly well.

I wish all the best for your new little girl! She looks like she'll color up to have red fins and a dark body~


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Awww I bet she will be so lovely when she relaxes and shows her true colors! Plus I think Gaige is a pretty name


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

She's adorable, good luck! One of my good friends is named Gaige, it's really cute and unique


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

she reminds me of my mercedes!! I had the a tank she was in filled with so many plants i could hardly see her and she was still stressed for a few days, so just make sure you have lots of plants and caves for her... I also suggest keeping her in a dim room or maybe place a blanket or towel around the tank!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for your wellwishes, everyone! I love rescuing bettas, especially after our success with Handsome Jack. :3 
And our little bullied fry is no exception.
Here's another picture of her that shows how stripy and tiny she is!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww she's adorable. I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

THink she's going to end up being purple like the rest of the sorority she was with, but who knows. o.o WILD CARD BETTA


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

With warm water, good food and some love she will grow like a weed. It can be tough watching a sorority when the lil ones get picked on. Glad you took her home. Did they give you a hatch date for her?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

No they didn't. :3 How old do you think she is?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

7-8 weeks. She was somewhat underfed imo. However she is an absolutely adorable baby betta.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Considering how much she was bullied and bitten by the others, I'm guessing the others stole her food.  I hope she starts eating soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww poor girl! I'm glad you were able to take her home ;-) I really hope she fairs well! And I'm with CJ, definitely young and needs to be fed more often but I'm sure you know that and she's going to grow up strong and healthy!!! Good luck with her, you should definitely start a log if you haven't yet ;-)


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahaha she's already more explorative, less clamped, and has less fear stripes. Fed her today. She's picky, but eating. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Exciting!! :-D I demand more pictures! lol


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Another day 2 update! Gaige is happy and unclamped now. her scales are shimmering blue, while her top and tail fin shimmer red! ^.^ What color is my little rescue going to end up?!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Two new pictures of Gaige! :3 The first is just showing off her coloring coming in, as well as the dalmation spots on her top fin.








The second here is probably the most adorable betta picture I've ever taken. Gaige is spooked really easily, and here she is, thinking I don't see her. She is TOO CUTE.








ERMAHGERD SHE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

She is so cute! I wish you luck with her ^-^


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks so much. :3 She's so goofy. If you're looking at her, she just stares. If you look away or start to move away, she surfs like a crazyperson.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

The tricky thing is that she clamps a lot. But she isn't physically sick. So I think it's just her meekness and making herself look small and shy and submissive. Kind of like a dog putting its tail between its legs.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

What a doll baby! I'm loving the updated pics!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She's getting better about not running away from everything, and her tail fin is growing back wonderfully. But she still just stares at you most of the time. She doesn't like people to know how happy she is.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol that's adorable ^_^


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Fins are still growing back regularly. She's getting blue stripes on her tail, with red bits all over and a blue shimmer. o.o No idea what she's going to end up looking like.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute! More pictures please?


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Ahhh!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the latest picture. Her water is SUPER tanned, but you can see how much color she's getting! It was really hard to get a picture of her. I had lighting above and in front of her, and she kept jumping out of the water at the light above her. :3 Cute little sharky fishy.








What's really bizarre is how similar she looks to Cass right now, who is pictured at left in my avatar pic.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, she does look like Cass! Gaige is definitely PK! That's very neat ^_^


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah she's bloody adorable. Not a show fish like Tina, but still beautiful. ^.^


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's Gaige, acclimatizing in her brand new tank, next to her old dinky tank (our new quarantine tank) ^.^


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

We spoil our fishies so much. :3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The new tank looks awesome. Yeah they are spoiled but in a good way.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, CJ! <3
Each of our tanks has a colour theme, and each is happy and healthy and sweet. Our little Gaige is quite the explorer!


----------

